# Hồ Lugu - Thiên đường tắm khỏa thân của đàn ông lẫn đàn bà



## Xinh (24 Tháng hai 2013)

*Hồ  Lugu chẳng phải nơi xa lạ mà vốn đã nổi tiếng trong bộ truyện nổi tiếng  Tây Du Ký. Ở vùng đất này vẫn còn duy trì tục từ ngàn xưa: Đàn ông và  đàn bà phải cùng tắm tiên mới thực sự khoẻ mạnh, hạnh phúc.*

Hồ Lugu là địa điểm du lịch thuộc 2 tỉnh Vân Nam và Tứ Xuyên, Trung Quốc.  Đây được xem là một trong những hồ nước đẹp nhất miền Tây Nam Trung  Quốc, với những đỉnh núi quanh năm đắm chìm trong mây ngàn.












 Địa danh này rất quen thuộc với bất cứ ai đã từng xem phim "Tây Du Ký" qua hình ảnh “Tây Lương Nữ Quốc”- nơi Đường Tăng đã một lần lạc bước trên đường sang Tây phương thỉnh kinh.

Được cho là khu vực sinh sống ngày nay của cư dân bộ tộc Moso,  theo những người dân địa phương, mảnh đất này đến nay vẫn nguyên phong  tục mẫu hệ có từ thời xa xưa. Những người đàn ông sau khi kết hôn đều về  sống ở nhà vợ và phải mang theo đủ thứ đồ như của hồi môn. Quyền lực  đều thuộc những [url="http://phunuvn.net/"]phụ nữ[/URL] trong gia đình.
















 Và ở nơi đây đến nay vẫn còn duy trì tục đàn ông và đàn bà có thể  thoải mái tắm tiên cùng nhau, với quan niệm có như vậy thì cả làng ai ai  cũng mới thực sự khoẻ mạnh, hạnh phúc.

Nơi tắm tiên mà cư dân bộ tộc Moso thường chọn là suối nước nóng với  nhiệt độ quanh năm ở mức 37 độ C. Đây là cũng địa điểm các cặp trai gái  thường hẹn hò hay đến bắt chuyện làm quen, tìm ý trung nhân.

Được biết, tục tắm tiên có từ đời xưa. Nhưng đến năm 1960, người ta bắt  đầu xây dựng hai khu vực tắm riêng biệt cho nam và nữ, được ngăn cách  nhau bởi bức tường đá cao 1m. Và từ năm 1980 đến nay, bức tường này cũng  bị đập bỏ, trả lại hình dáng hồ nước nóng nguyên thuỷ như xưa.

Theo *Hàn Giang*
_Dân Việt_​


----------

